# 2011 GTR V Jag XKR-S on Top Gear



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Applogies if its a repost. 

Read in the July Top Gear Mag they are doing a track test on the next series of Top Gear out soon. Interesting to see how much faster the 2011 car is compared to the already impresive 1min 19.7 2008 car


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

**** me, when is this on?

Thanks for the heads up.

Quicker than 1.19.3?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I guess 1.15.0


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Not unless it is suffering some undocumented boost spikes:chuckle:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> Not unless it is suffering some undocumented boost spikes:chuckle:


I would love to see a mapped GT-R on the top gear lap.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Hopefully Clarkson doesn't start slating the GTR again!

And the XKR is dead lol


----------

